# Forum



## Morpheus uk (Mar 13, 2008)

ANyone got any un filtering sites so i can get onto phasmid foru m?


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 13, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> ANyone got any un filtering sites so i can get onto phasmid foru m?


www.netshaq.com worked for me once.

Matt.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfiltering? Like http://hujiko.com?

Don't know how they do things wherever you are trying to use this, but I got called up for a nice little visit to the VP at my school for using it. So just be aware that schools and such can tell if you've used it.


----------



## Ian (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm, morph it's probably filtered because I run a network of proxy sites on my server  

Anyway, you can check out my proxy listing site, www.proxymansion.com for a long list of proxies.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 17, 2008)

ALL are filtered guys


----------

